# More blogs?



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you ever listen to the mixes on 8tracks.com? The annoying thing for that site is the restriction on track skipping and the lack of playlists, so it's hard to guess which mixes might be worth listening to - sort of a grab-bag unless you find a person posting to the site with similar taste in music.


----------

